# NANJING | Fengda International Project | 200m | 656ft | 52 fl | 101m | 330ft | 32 fl | 101m | 330ft | 30 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Jiangbei New Area



南京丰大国际项目规划设计方案批前公示






























































地标扎堆！南京这条河不简单_腾讯新闻


地标扎堆！南京这条河不简单




new.qq.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

another boost for jiangbei area


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

by haczcbh


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/06/22 by haczcbh


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

26/06/22 by haczcbh


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/07/22 by ssscy


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

06/08/22 by kirby19972005


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

29/10/22 by haczcbh


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-06 by haczcbh


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

19/12/22 by 南京摩天汉


----------

